# Travel insurance after cancer treatment



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I have two chums who, for reasons best known to themselves, prefer going on cruises to buying a motorhome. Ho hum.

Mrs chum is just recovering after treatment for cancer, and they both want to float away with P&O so she can convalesce. The big problem is travel insurance, which P&O insist on but which is proving difficult to find at half-reasonable cost.

Just wondering if anyone here has gone through a similar experience and found a sympathetic insurance broker or company who might be able to help.

Poor girl she's had a really rough time of it - first a stroke, then one cancer now another all within the last five years. She's 64 by the way, if that makes any difference.

Cheers


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

My wife Gwen had breast cancer about 13yrs ago,and was given the all clear maybe 10yrs ago. We always tell the insurer of this,but have not had a real problem or extra premiums.Most companies do not cover ongoing illnessses,if serious,but accept that Gwen is cured. We use Swinton for annual holiday insurance,and on one occasion when delayed in Chicago,they paid out without a hitch.
Reg.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

We had the same problem but Red Pennant still covered but specifically excluded any claim relating to the cancer.

I seem to remember someone (Don Madge I think) putting up some urls of companies that specialise in this type of cover... from memory, full cover was around £2k pa....


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi if you go on holiday within 6 months of an operation they sting you, after my op. in Feb. 2004 it cost me £600 to go to france for 4 weeks in June of that year. 

They also sting you if you are still seeing the consultant, or having any sort of on-going treatment. This year because I am waiting for a non-urgent op. I went without cover for anything todo with the up and coming op. just to get the price down.

Olley


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately once you have had a diagnosis of cancer there is always a risk it will come back even after 10 years. I had it 12 years ago and was discharged from all hospital check ups two years ago. I recently tried a quote from one company Don posted about & they wanted £2500 for cover just for me. Others dont want to know while some just loaded it or limited to so many days each trip or wanted to exclude it.  However that could always be used to get out of paying any future claim.

We did find a company that took us at a reasonable cost but now that company no longer doea travel insurance let alone the fact we are both 65+. So now the hunt continues so I also would be very interested in a company that would insure us at a reasonable cost or I might just have to travel without it or not travel abroad.


Motorhomer


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I had cancer and got insured 6months after treatment with Marks and Spencer travel insurance. I declared the situation and told them I did not want cover for related claims. 

One thing about cancer is you are very unlikely (in my case anyway) to require emergency treatment for a related condition if you know you are ok when you set off. So I was fairly confortable with the situation. I was also in europe so had anE111. 

As I was on a motorbike for that trip, getting insurance was difficult due to two perceived 'risks'.

There are insurance companies who specialise. Suggest they contact BACUP, the suppoort charity for some contacts. But I'm afraid if you want all risks, whistles and bells cover, it is likely to cost.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

My wife has just finished Radiotherapy for breast cancer and during our many visits to the clinic I found a leaflet issued by 'Breast Cancer Care' entitled Breast cancer and travel insurance.
This leaflet offers advice, and has contact numbers for companies who will insure people with this illness even with a terminal diagnosis.
I have since found their website and where this leaflet can be downloaded in PDF form.

WWW.breastcancercare.org.uk
Click on Publications>Financial & Practical advice>Breast cancer & travel insurance.

David


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Insurance*

Hi

Most insurance will not cover a pre existing condition, bit, if you pal was ill on the ship - example a broken leg, then that is clearly not related to the previous condition etc etc

Russell


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

There are companies who will insure you for pre existing conditions providing you tell them everything.
I suffer from cardio vascular disease which makes me high risk of heart attack, I had travel insurance on two occassions this year and was covered for heart attacks.
Last year I had to cancel a holiday on medical advice and the company wouldn't pay because I hadn't told them that I was taking blood pressure medication even though I'd told them that I'd suffered ministrokes which they covered me for.

So tell them everything!

David


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

We help run a support group for oesophageal cancer patients. You should find that you can get good advice on travel insurance for cancer sufferers from Cancer BACUP on 0808 800 1234. Or you can download a leaflet from www.cancerbacup.org.uk

Hope this helps

John


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We insured with Nationwide, Shirley and I both have pre existing conditions which we told them about. Insurance for our 2.5 month trip to NZ cost £440, Saga wanted nearly £700.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Heatfelt thanks to one an all for these helpful responses. Chum now tracking down best price over the phone.


----------

